# Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard



## Darksaber (Jul 5, 2006)

Logitech has produced something every gamer needs. A keyboard with backlighting, usable in the dark. It will make the use of your World of Warcraft or Counterstrike key binds easy to use and out of the way. Even the LCD is useful, with sheer endless possibilities. Once again the quality and details of this input device is just what we have come to expect and love from Logitech - perfect in every aspect.

*Show full review*


----------



## AnnCore (Jul 10, 2006)

*Gaming*

Hi Darksaber

Nice review. I have just two questions: Did you game with it at all? and If so: What do you think?

You mentioned that the typing is good but what about game play?

Thanks.

Ann Core


----------



## Darksaber (Jul 10, 2006)

Well the gaming is very nice. The buttons do not spring back as forceful, but still very fast. I did game with it a bit sofar. And I have really gotten used to the LCD in windows and such, getting ICQ messages or movie info.

cheers
DS


----------



## drade (Jul 10, 2006)

Great review, I love the looks of this keyboard! Good job, after my next rig is done, this is the first item I will be getting.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2006)

I have had one of these since Christmas, and I love it.  I game with it myself, and the only issue I have with it is the larger size.  But since I love the macro keys more than I dislike the extra size because of them, I can get over it.  One thing I want to remind everyone, is that the macro keys work in any application.  I have six keys set up to do Photoshop commands, like "Alt, I, I, 800, enter" to resize a picture to 800x600 with the touch of one button.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Great review.  I have been looking to get one of these for quite some time, but am kind of waiting to see if they will eventually bundle it with a mouse or even make a similar wireless version.

Though I was wondering if anyone could tell me the actual size of this keyboard, I want to make sure it will fit on my keyboard tray before I buy it.  

Also I have heard reports that the keys are actually painted, and that the paint begins to come off after heavy useage.  Can anyone confirm or deny this with their experience?  I have heard that Logitech was very willing to send a replacement keyboard when this happenned though, even though it was out of warranty.  So I am not too concerned about this.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2006)

They keys are probably painted, as the letters on them are clear/translucent to allow the blue light to come through.  The length is about 3-4 inches more than a normal keyboard, roughly 21.5" by 10.25".

I don't think they would bundle it with a mouse though, as most gamers are going to be picky about whether they want wired or wireless.  Plus, I think the bundle price for a G15 and MX1000 would be like $150+.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 10, 2006)

i love my g15. it matches my mx518 exactly and types the best as far as im concerned. could u please post any other add ons available??


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 10, 2006)

t_ski said:
			
		

> ...




Thanks, I think it will just fit on my keyboard tray.

I would love to see a G7 or G5 bundled with this keyboard or a wireless version of it(maybe using the G11 instead).  If you buy them seperately you can get them for under $130, so I would be more then willing to pay $150 for a wireless bundle of the two.

Though it would be really awesome if they managed to combine the G7 battery charger and receiver into the wired G15 keyboard and sold that in a bundle with the G7.  Even if they had to eliminate one of the USB ports on the back of the keyboard I think it would be worth it.  I would snag that up in an instant, even at $150+.  It isn't like they wouldn't last for years.  My MX Duo set is 4 years old and still works wonderfully.  I don't mind putting down a small investment of ~$150 for a good keyboard and mouse every few years.


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 11, 2006)

It looks like a very nice keyboard but for me I just stick with the normal default keyboard that comes with the computer when you buy it from the factory or store.You don't really need all that fancy stuff. Im a mild gamer and a basic keyboard does just fine for me. Over all a very nice review and a interesting product I gather.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 11, 2006)

That only works if you buy your computer from a manufacturer.  If you build the computer yourself you have to buy a keyboard yourself separately.  And like I said, I don't really mind dropping $70 on a keyboard that will last me for several years.


----------



## Darksaber (Jul 11, 2006)

KennyT772 said:
			
		

> i love my g15. it matches my mx518 exactly and types the best as far as im concerned. could u please post any other add ons available??



have you checked the two links in the review? they have quite a few available. Check the forums of the websites!

cheers
DS


----------



## sinner33 (Jul 13, 2006)

It's a solid keyboard. I think every gamer would enjoy it.


----------



## CreV- (Jul 15, 2006)

You missed one thing. Cable management system. Look under the keyboard.

Under the keyboard itself it's carved out for cables.







  <-- Just look. Sorry for the bad quality.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jul 16, 2006)

newtekie1 said:
			
		

> I would love to see a G7 or G5 bundled with this keyboard or a wireless version of it(maybe using the G11 instead).  If you buy them seperately you can get them for under $130, so I would be more then willing to pay $150 for a wireless bundle of the two.


The keyboard pulls far too much power to be wireless. People have had problems trying to run it on a KVM switch.

I've been eyeing this keyboard for awhile now. What's holding me back is the shear size of it. It could fit in my keyboard tray, but then I wouldn't be able to have my mouse in the tray either. I could put it on top of my desk, and it would just fit. Problem is I would eventually like to put a center channel speaker there. (Klipsch RF-35 probably). So I don't know. If I got it I'd defenitely paint that baby blue part though.

Good review!


----------



## Darksaber (Jul 18, 2006)

CreV- said:
			
		

> You missed one thing. Cable management system. Look under the keyboard.
> 
> Under the keyboard itself it's carved out for cables.
> 
> ...



holy crap..wow...yes you are right...I did not even notice . But what is it good for? USB devices connected? mouse cable maybe?

but good point. 

cheers
DS


----------



## CreV- (Jul 18, 2006)

Darksaber said:
			
		

> holy crap..wow...yes you are right...I did not even notice . But what is it good for? USB devices connected? mouse cable maybe?
> 
> but good point.
> 
> ...



I hate cables laying on the keyboard. I'm using it for my mouse and headset. I love it.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 19, 2006)

i bought one after reading this review .. the keyboard layout takes a bit to get used to. but after that it rocks


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm buying one of these tomorrow, I think it will just fit on my tray. My mouse currently resides on my tray aswell, but I think I might have a solution for that.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 20, 2006)

Does anyone know how to install the LCD appz. And if there is a profile for CS S. It picks one up for battlefield 2 on my rig. Also The logitech performace monitor will show my ram usage but nothing for CPU. anyone know if there is a fix for this?

And last question to all the G15 owners, do I need to have .net install I currently don't like it.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 24, 2006)

hmm even the mighty w1zz has one. 

shoot this weekend alone 4 different people wanted to steal it from me.. i got it last xmas with bestbuy giftcards..gotta love getting screwed by big box retailers...


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Makaveli said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to install the LCD appz. And if there is a profile for CS S. It picks one up for battlefield 2 on my rig. Also The logitech performace monitor will show my ram usage but nothing for CPU. anyone know if there is a fix for this?
> 
> And last question to all the G15 owners, do I need to have .net install I currently don't like it.



I don't know about installing LCD apps, but I believe none of the Valve games support it(due to Valve refusing to support it).  Eventually there might be some 3rd party ones coming out, they might even be already out.


----------



## CreV- (Jul 24, 2006)

www.g15mods.com
Check out that site. Go to the forum.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 24, 2006)

You are right that valve doesn't support it yet. there is a 3rd party app that does, u have to install .net 2.0 to use it. its pretty good it will show u amount of kills and death's aswell as k/d ratio. It also shows u how many kills per weapon.

And when I was asking about profiles I meant keyboard buttons or G key assigment profiles, not LCD appz.


----------



## gaara (Sep 10, 2006)

I have one question about this keboard, does it work with Mac OS X?


----------



## Changis (Sep 10, 2006)

tviler:

System Requirements  	   	
• PC with Pentium® processor or compatible 	  	
• Windows® XP 	  	
• 256 MB RAM

kanskje det kommer en mac-driver senere, men dette keyboardet er mer tilrettelagt for PC spillere enn mac brukere

(ps. gaara from the hidden village of sand? )


----------



## gaara (Sep 10, 2006)

Changis said:


> tviler:
> 
> System Requirements
> • PC with Pentium® processor or compatible
> ...


Could you maybe translate that, from, i'm assuming norweigan, please?
And yes, Gaara of the sand.


----------



## Changis (Sep 11, 2006)

damn, sorry   was chatting on a norwegian blog at the same time  
here is the translation from norwegican :

I doubt it:
(taken from logitech's site)
System Requirements
• PC with Pentium® processor or compatible
• Windows® XP (as you can see no mac support)
• 256 MB RAM

Maybe a Mac Driver will come along (or maybe there is an unofficial), but this was made mainly as a pc-gamer-keyboard.
perhaps you have basic keyboard support, but unless you have the driver it'll only be a lighted keyboard (since you can't use macro functions or the lcd-display)

please don't use your dessert coffin jutsu on me , or I'll have to take off my sunglasses 

Heia Ibsen! (Go Ibsen!)
Ibsen is tha


----------



## strick94u (Sep 11, 2006)

One of my students got one and the install cd was blank simple download fixed that problem and he swears its the greatest thing since boneless chickens


----------



## gaara (Sep 11, 2006)

Changis said:


> damn, sorry   was chatting on a norwegian blog at the same time
> here is the translation from norwegican :


Heh, that's alright. I'm going to buy a Mac Book Pro in a few months, or whenever I have the money, and I want to make sure that I have my gaming hardware so I can pwn n00bs, or veterans and whatnot. This will actually be the first computer that I will actually be able to game on, iv'e gone a long time without L33T hardware and this keyboard would be perfect. I really like this keyboard and I it at least it will work on a basic level and still be backlit, I don't mind if the LCD works or not. I will probably end up gaming a lot on windows anyway (the new macs can run win aswell), but I want to at least play Halo on Mac OS X, possibly other games. I hope that the 18 'G' keys will still work, and the loss of the macro feature on OS X might be bad, I'll see. So I will still be able to use this keyboard as a regular keyboard nonethless right?


----------



## g12rxz (Sep 11, 2006)

I have one of these keyboards, pretty decent, cant complain too much.  I've noticed that even though its not as quiet as other keyboards it keeps its tactile feedback much longer.  Another thing i've noticed though is the shift key and other frequently used keys like space and enter can begin to squeak or not push down 'right' over time.  Other than the _general_ lack of support for the lcd screen and a few little quirks, this keyboard should last quite a while.  

Oh, I forgot to mention... overpriced... 

and why havnt i seen any mainstream keyboards with some easy/special feature to clean under the buttons!?  i'd take something that could do that over a backlit 'gaming' keyboard any day.  i guess thats a little off topic though


----------



## t_ski (Sep 11, 2006)

I know I've seen a "how-to" on cleaning one - usual pop off the keys and blow deal.


----------



## Agility (Sep 11, 2006)

Overprice...? I find the price is just right.....And the LCD seems to be the next step to new keyboards in the future. Who knows one day the keyboard bundles with a LCD screen whereby you press on the screen itself and not the keyboard


----------



## Changis (Sep 11, 2006)

"So I will still be able to use this keyboard as a regular keyboard nonethless right?"

maybe, I havent tested it, and this board does not support mac out of the box so I can't be sure, but it May work basically, and some people on the net say it works with mac's (without extra features) 

as for lighted keyboards, you can get a lot of cheaper and just as good keyboards, but without the LCD and Macro-keys.


----------



## Agility (Sep 12, 2006)

And WEEEEEEE i just bought my keyboard today.... Everything is just so frigging cool....(oh well probaby it would last for 3days max?) Big keyboard with nice rubbery grip surface. It feels the same as my V3x Motorola phone. Its just a coating over and will peel off in the future after using it many times... Cause my motorola phone happened to get peeled


----------



## t_ski (Sep 12, 2006)

I've had mine about nine months and have not seen anything of the sort.


----------



## Makaveli (Sep 12, 2006)

I concur, I have both G15 and a V3 Razor, no issues with the rubber at all. what are u doing over there bro?


----------



## Agility (Sep 13, 2006)

The flip skin came out...apparently. Nothing much though...just consistant flipping and slamming it back =X


----------



## mr. Twitch (Oct 11, 2006)

I find the rubber all over the keyboard really attracts alot of muck and grime.

Otherwise, I love this keyboard!


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 22, 2006)

Great keyboard, have had one since last December.  Easy to clean with CD wipes and canned duster.  Not enough Game profiles available as of yet, was led to believe there would be more sooner.  The more they sell the more profiles we get, so keep buying-em.  Blue lights go great with blue gamers mousepad and blue neon in case, looks cool in the dark.  Don't like the way LCD rotates through selected display options though.  Must select and disable profiles a start-up every time, what a pain.  AMD profile is cool saves screen space, and keeps temp, CPU usage and Ram usage in plain View. Never realy programed any of the 'G' keys for games, takes to long and allready know the default setups.


----------



## shedevilrosebud (Nov 8, 2006)

*g15*



Darksaber said:


> Well the gaming is very nice. The buttons do not spring back as forceful, but still very fast. I did game with it a bit sofar. And I have really gotten used to the LCD in windows and such, getting ICQ messages or movie info.
> 
> cheers
> DS



can you tell me how you get icq to work on the g15 keyboard 
thanz for ya time
Shedevilrosebud


----------



## Farlito (Jan 4, 2018)

2018 and I'm typing this reply on my 2nd Logitech G15, vintage 2006. Still works great and is 100% compatible with my Chromebook. Worth every penny.


----------



## prodibu (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi from Spain.
i just got a used g15 v1 for only 20€ or 25$
the leds didn't works but i open it and fixed.
i used white leds!!! 
Also got a black vynil.
they works fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

